# Lecture seule sur cle usb



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Bjr A TOUS!

Depuis qques jours j'ai un pb avec toutes mes cles USB.
Je ne peux plus les utiliser car je n'ai plus les "autorisations necessaires"

J'ai essayer un formatage avec l'utilitaire de disc mais ca ne donne rien.

Je désespère!!
Merci de votre aide..


----------



## laiteau (18 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu séléctionne ta clé USB et tu fait cmd+i ou clique droit > obtenir des informations
et tu vas le volet "partage et permissions"...
Voilà !


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Merci pour ton aide .

J'ai deja essayer ca mais je ne peux rien faire au niveau de l'onglet proprietaire et autorisation!!
et c'est en lecture seul je ne peux pas le changer!.


----------



## laiteau (18 Août 2009)

Pour moi ça marche... :rose:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

Vérifies que tu aies bien les privilèges administrateur pour cette manip'


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2009)

quel formatage?

par ailleurs ne pas oublier l'option decochage cochage ( dans command I) de ignorer , ou pas , les autorisations sur le volume


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

En fait jusqu'il a deux semaines ca marchait bien!!
Et ce n'est pas avec une clé USB mais c'est avec toute mes clés
par contre mon disque dure externe y'a pas de soucis.

Je pense etre l'administrateur car je suis le seul a utiliser le MAC

Et le " decochage cochage ( dans command I) de ignorer " je vois pas trop ce que c'est.

file:///Users/Anthony/Desktop/info%20sd.tiff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------

J'ai essayer d'insérer l'image du pomme I mais  aprioris j'ai pas fait la bonne manip!!

Désolé!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

LOL!

Peut-être qu'en réparant les autorisations du disque dur avec l'Utilitaire de Disque... mais j'en doute fortement, malgré le fait que ça ne ferait que du bien à ton Mac.


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

J'ai déja utiliser l'utilitaire de disque MAis ca ne donne rien non plus.
Je ne peux mm pas l'utiliser sur les clés USB (Effacer et restaurer les autorisation reste en griser)
Je désespère!!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2009)

quel formatage ?
t'as décoché ne pas tenir compte des autorisations?


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

En fait je vois pas trop ou décocher ca??


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2009)

selectionner une clef command I
 en bas de la fenetre

et quels formatages?
( pour la 3 e et derniere fois)


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

tu te positionnes sur la clef, clic droit : Lire les informations et en bas il y a une case pour cela.
Mais .... dans Utilitaire de disque , si tu fais Partitionner, que tu choisis une partition et en format FAT32, cela ne régle pas ton souci ?


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

En bas de la fenetre donc dans "propriétaire et autorisation" je suis en 3lecture seulement " et je ne peux rien changer.
Je suis en format Fat32 sur la plupart  des clés et et Fat16 sur certaines  mais ca ne change rien!

Et ds l'utilitaire de disque je ne peux rien faire au niveau des clés USB. Tout est griser!


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

A n'y rien comprendre.... c'est Henri IV qui te les as vendues ?... ou Louis XVI  plutôt  (il était "fat" , 16 et serrurier) ?


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Mdr
Le pire c que ca fonctionnait tres bien avant!!J'y comprend rien non plus.


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

Si tu essaies via une autre session utilisateur ?


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Je n'ai qu'une seul session et c'est la mienne et donc apriori c'est moi l'admin.


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

oui, mais crée une seconde session de tests, pour voir à quel niveau se situe le problème.
Tu pourras si tu veux la supprimer plus tard.


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

J'essai ca et je vois ce que ca fai
t.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

Alors j'ai créer un nveau compte.
J'ai redémarré sous la nouvelles session et j'ai toujours le mm problème.
Je suis toujours en lecture seulement sur toutes mes clés Usb et SdCARD.


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Plus personne pour m'aider??


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

beroanthony a dit:


> J'ai déja utiliser l'utilitaire de disque MAis ca ne donne rien non plus.
> Je ne peux mm pas l'utiliser sur les clés USB (Effacer et restaurer les autorisation reste en griser)
> Je désespère!!



Ce ne sont pas les autorisations de tes clés USB, mais bien celles du Disque Dur qu'il faut réparer.


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

J'ai réparer les autorisations du disque dure mais ca ne change rien non plus.


----------



## beroanthony (18 Août 2009)

Bon j'ai plus qu'a echanger mon MAC contre un PC pour pouvoir utiliser mes clés USB !
BHOUOUOUOUOU! Snif


----------



## pickwick (18 Août 2009)

beroanthony a dit:


> Je suis toujours en lecture seulement sur toutes mes clés Usb et SdCARD.



il y a des clefs qui ont un petit bouton poussoir pour interdire les écritures ou les autoriser..... tu es sûr que ce n'est pas le cas sur les tiennes ?


----------



## beroanthony (19 Août 2009)

Oui j'ai vérifié ca aussi .
Ça ne donne rien non plus


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Bon.... tu achètes une clef USB neuve et tu regardes si c'est kif kif ou pas


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Août 2009)

beroanthony a dit:


> En bas de la fenetre donc dans "propriétaire et autorisation" je suis en 3lecture seulement " et je ne peux rien changer.
> Je suis en format Fat32 sur la plupart  des clés et et Fat16 sur certaines  mais ca ne change rien!
> 
> Et ds l'utilitaire de disque je ne peux rien faire au niveau des clés USB. Tout est griser!



Tu ne peut vraiment pas cliquer sur le cadenas en bas et l'ouvrir ??? puis modifier les droits ???:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## beroanthony (5 Septembre 2009)

Désole pour la lenteur de ma réponse mais je reviens tout ouste de vacance.
Je ne peux rien faire. je n'ai pas accès au cadenas!!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

tu as acces au cadenas 

si tu es admi
(de l'ordi et /ou de la clef)

command I  sur clef , en bas, dans les détails de  droits

et comme déjà dit tu as aussi 
" ignorer les autorisations"


----------



## beroanthony (29 Septembre 2009)

Désolé mais je suis l'admi et je n'ai pas acces aux autorisation de la clé!!
J'ai juste lecture seulement et rien d'autre.(pas d'acès a "Ignorer les autorisations"
J'ai essayer avec des clé neuve et ca donne la mm chose.
Je suis obliger de passer sur PC pour effacer leur contenu .
C lourd.


----------



## schwipps (1 Octobre 2009)

Rassure toi, j'ai exaaaactement le même souci. Lecture seulement, pas de clé visible pour changer ça. Bref, trop la m***


----------



## fransik (1 Octobre 2009)

...bonjour,

quid de la manip. suivante: 
- sélectionner la clé USB, 
- appuyer simultanément sur &#63743;+i (cmd+i) ou menu "_Fichier>Lire les informations_"
- appuyer sur le cadenas en bas à droite et modifier ensuite en "Lecture et écriture", verrouiller à nouveau
- le cas échéant cocher "_Ignorer les autorisations de ce volume_"

Cf. copie d'écran jointe.
Ça ne peut que fonctionner


----------



## schwipps (1 Octobre 2009)

Et bien justement ça ne fonctionne pas. Pour la simple et bonne raison que ça n'affiche pas la même chose (pas de cadenas), mais ça :


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

qu'y a t il dans ce volume ?


----------



## fransik (1 Octobre 2009)

schwipps a dit:


> Et bien justement ça ne fonctionne pas. Pour la simple et bonne raison que ça n'affiche pas la même chose (pas de cadenas), mais ça :



...quelquechose me dit qu'il s'agit dans le cas de cette copie d'écran non pas des informations quand à une clé USB, mais quand à un fichier image (*.dmg)

Tu peux nous faire une copie d'écran de "Utilitaire de disque"?
Similaire à la mienne, dans le sens ou tu sélectionnes ta clé USB avant de la faire (Dans mon cas, j'ai sélectionné le disque interne), mais de préférence avec la fenêtre complète...


----------



## schwipps (1 Octobre 2009)

Ben c'est ma clé, il n'y a que de la musique.


----------



## fransik (1 Octobre 2009)

schwipps a dit:


> Ben c'est ma clé, il n'y a que de la musique.



...ça ne répond pas _exactement_ à la question que j'avais posée


----------



## schwipps (1 Octobre 2009)

Voici...


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...ça ne répond pas _exactement_ à la question que j'avais posée



nan mais ça répond à la mienne 

Je l'ai posée car cela m'a fait penser au volume windows only qui monte avec certaines clés, telles que les "cruzer" de chez sandisk

Si tel n'est pas le cas, m'est d'avis qu'il doit y avoir une merdouille dans : 

IOUSBFamily.kext
IOUSBMassStorageClass.kext


----------



## schwipps (1 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> nan mais ça répond à la mienne
> 
> Je l'ai posée car cela m'a fait penser au volume windows only qui monte avec certaines clés, telles que les "cruzer" de chez sandisk
> 
> ...


Il y a une semaine, elle fonctionnait encore très bien, y compris avec mon Mac


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

euh oui, en général ça fonctionne toujours avant de .... ne plus fonctionner

Questions (peut être déjà posées, mais un peu la flemme de tout relire):

déjà éteint et rallumé la machine (pas mise en veille, vraie extinction) ?

déjà fait un reset pram ? 

déjà réinstaller la mise à jour combo ? 

déjà passé un coup d'onyx ? 

déjà essayé sur un autre compte utilisateur ? 

bref, les manipulations d'usage


----------



## fransik (1 Octobre 2009)

schwipps a dit:


> Voici...


...merci, mais comme ça, c'est malheureusement à peu près inutile.
Pour rappel, je demandais une copie d'écran de "Utilitaire de disque" similaire à la mienne, dans le sens ou tu _sélectionnes ta clé USB_ avant de la faire (Dans mon cas, j'ai sélectionné le disque interne), mais de préférence avec la fenêtre complète...
Ça me permettrait d'avoir des infos sur la clé, le format utilisé & Cie.


Arlequin a dit:


> nan mais ça répond à la mienne
> 
> Je l'ai posée car cela m'a fait penser au volume windows only qui monte avec certaines clés, telles que les "cruzer" de chez sandisk
> 
> ...


...vu :rose:
Mais je ne toucherai en aucun cas aux extensions système(!).


Après, une clé peut arrêter de fonctionner tout simplement à cause d'un défaut physique. Et ça commence souvent comme ça., sans compter que c'est (hélas) le cas le plus fréquent.
Soit il est possible de la formater, soit il y a un problème avec la clé. 
A noter que ce n'est pas parcequ'un autre OS arriverait à formater ladite clé que mon hypothèse serait forcément fausse...

Maintenant, est-ce que tu avais déjà formaté ta clé à la première mise en service?
Si ça fonctionnait encore il y a une semaine, est-ce que tu as des erreurs en lecture? (Pas depuis iTunes, mais en essayant par exemple de copier un ficher sur/ depuis la clé). Si oui, laquelle?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

fransik a dit:


> Après, une clé peut arrêter de fonctionner tout simplement à cause d'un défaut physique.



une oui
mais plusieurs... :mouais:


----------



## fransik (2 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> une oui
> mais plusieurs... :mouais:



...à moins de me tromper, c'est schwipps qui avait suivi le fil, apparemment plus beroanthony. 
Ce, avec plusieurs clés pour beroanthony, mais une seule pour schwipps.
Non?


----------



## schwipps (19 Octobre 2009)

Désolé, je répond bien tard.
J'ai eu de problème sur une seule clé, en effet.
J'ai tenté de réparer de les autorisations, de la clé, comme du disque... en vain.
J'en ai eu un peu marre de creuser, j'avais besoin de ma clé... Je l'ai formaté, et ça remarche. A l'avenir - je sais pas si ça a un rapport - je vais bien faire gaffe à éjecter ma clé avant de la sortir. Ca m'est arrivé de ne pas le faire, mais toujours quand elle n'était pas en activité...

Merci quand même pour votre aide.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce sujet car j'ai exactement ce problème. Suite à une copie d'un fichier apparemment corrompu, ma clé USB est devenue inutilisable. Elle reste bloquée sur "lecture seule", il est impossible d'y copier des fichiers n'y d'en effacer. Il est également impossible de la reformater, toutes les options sont grisées.

J'ai tenté plusieurs réparations mais alors que le logiciel me dit bien que je dois réparer ma clé, les options de réparation sont grisées.

Voici ci-joint une copie du fichier historique, vous constaterez que j'ai tenté différents trucs 



> **********
> 2012-11-12 18:30:36 +0100: Utilitaire de disque a commencé.
> 
> **********
> ...



Si vous pouviez m'indiquer une solution d'ici la fin du week end, ça serait très gentil, car j'en ai besoin pour mon boulot. Et SVP ne me dites pas que ma clé est fichue


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Dans ton cas, s'agissant d'une clé formatée "PC", je pense que ta meilleure chance serait de tenter d'en récupérer le contenu avec Photorec et de la re-formater. Tu peux aussi essayer des outils de réparation sous Windows.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas besoin de récupérer les données. Fort heureusement ces dernières sont en sécurité je n'utilise mes clés USB que pour transférer mes fichiers.

Il m'est également impossible de formater quoique ce soit. Les options dans "utilitaires de disque" sont toutes grisées et il m'indique que la clé est impossible à reformater car en lecture seule. C'est le serpent qui se mords la queue...

Je détaille le problème. En fait hier soir, lors de la copie de fichiers, le système m'indique qu'il est impossible d'en copier un car "il manque les éléments suivants : blablabla". Et moi au lieu d'arrêter la copie, je lui dis quand même de continuer. Et c'est la que ça a bloqué.

Maintenant lorsque je regarde le dossier de destination, je me retrouve avec plein de fichiers grisés, comme si la clé s'était figée en cous de copie. Et c'est à mon avis ça qui fout le boxon.

J'ai aussi tenté une réparation des autorisations, une réinitialisation de l'affichage des dossiers. Rien ne marche...

Reste plus qu'à tenter un reformatage sur Windows, mais je n'ai plus ce système (je ne pensais pas encore en avoir besoin un jour  ). Bon entre nous, je trouve ce dernier beaucoup plus souple et permissif quand il s'agit de réparer les erreurs de ce genre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Je n'ai pas besoin de récupérer les données. Fort heureusement ces dernières sont en sécurité je n'utilise mes clés USB que pour transférer mes fichiers.



Bien  Je me sens moins seul, du coups, là, depuis que je prêche (plutôt dans le désert) que les clés USB sont des outils de transport de données et pas de "stockage" ! 



Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Bon entre nous, je trouve ce dernier beaucoup plus souple et permissif quand il s'agit de réparer les erreurs de ce genre.



Sur, qu'il est tout ça, c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle il est si peu sûr, et ne peut se passer d'Anti-virus


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2012)

Sinon pas de solution alors ? Pas de petite commande miracle à rentrer dans le terminal pour forcer le reformatage ou l'écriture ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2012)

as tu essayé de re-partitionner ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2012)

"Ce volume ne peut pas être partitionné car il est en lecture seule" :rateau:

J'ai aussi tenté de créer une image via l'utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant "lecture et écriture", mais au moment d'écraser le "destinataire" par la "source" il me met un message d'erreur "paramètre incorrect" ou un truc dans le genre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Et l'un dans l'autre, tu es certain qu'il n'y a pas un petit taquet de verrouillage physique qui aurait changé de position ? (C'est quel modèle de clé au juste &#8230; lien bienvenu).


----------



## bricbroc (16 Novembre 2012)

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_reparer_clef_usb


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et l'un dans l'autre, tu es certain qu'il n'y a pas un petit taquet de verrouillage physique qui aurait changé de position ? (C'est quel modèle de clé au juste  lien bienvenu).



Ca serait tellement plus simple  Mais non j'ai verifié sous toutes les coutures, aucun dispositif physique de verrouillage.



bricbroc a dit:


> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_reparer_clef_usb



Merci pour le tuto, mais rien de marche. Il ne veut que me démonter la clé ou la remonter. Lorsque je tente de forcer l'écriture ou la création du système de fichiers. Il me dit soit que la commande n'existe pas, soit que le volume est inexistant.

Voici les infos de ma clé : 



> Nom :     SanDisk Cruzer Media
> Type :     Disque
> 
> Schéma de carte de partition :     Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)
> ...



Les infos de la partition :



> Nom :     NO NAME
> Type :     Partition
> 
> Identifiant du disque :     disk3s1
> ...




Je pensais aussi à autre chose. La dernière fois que je me suis servi de cette clé, c'était sur un PC et elle a plantée dès le début de ma copie de fichiers. Vous pensez que c'est le fait de l'avoir lue sur PC qui aurait pu être à l'origine de ce problème ?


----------



## bricbroc (16 Novembre 2012)

Sur le pc il y a un dossier Sandisk Cruzer ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (17 Novembre 2012)

Je sais pas, le PC en question n'est pas chez moi


----------



## CarlaDiane (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens en rajouter une louche, même problème que les autres, sur une clé seulement prêtée à 6 personnes (Mac et PC confondus) pour y copier des documents pour le boulo. J'ai récupéré la clé et depuis elle inutilisable, aucun formatage possible ni sur mac, ni sur PC, j'ai essayé les deux. 

J'ai également installé  NTFS-3G mais ça n'a servit à rien. J'ai fait tourner Onyx, tester les réparations des permissions, rien, rien, rien et rien. 

Donc si quelqu'un a réussi, sur Mac ou sur PC à régler le problème, je suis preneuse. 

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (10 Mars 2013)

Bon à défaut de trouver une solution je pense avoir déterminé l'origine du problème.

En fait, il ne faut pas que les utilisateurs Windows arrachent subitement les clés usb, mais à faire attention de bien la déconnecter proprement ("déconnecter" suivi de "éjecter" sur Windows). Si on ne fait pas ça, y a de forts risques de bousiller le MBR.

Bref, si vous prêtez votre clé USB à un utilisateur Windows, insistez bien lourdement sur cet aspect.


----------

